# Hunger strike?



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

For awhile now, Yoyo has _refused_ to eat his kibble until late at night and he hasn't received anything from us. I know that he eats at my mom's house because she always cooks him something yummy. But I refuse to cook him anything like that because I believe that dogs should eat their kibble.

But he hasn't eaten for awhile now and it's approaching 2 days. He's been drinking water, so dehydration is not a problem, but I'm worried that he's starving himself...or maybe he's telling me something is wrong with his kibble? In that case, should I change his kibble?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Had he been eating the same bag of kibble up to now? If he has then it may not be the kibble. I know that my dogs only need a little bit of snacks to make them not eat their kibble. Has your mom been feeding him on the days he won't eat his kibble at night? Also, this heat has made mine eat less. Hope this helps.
Carole


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Had he been eating the same bag of kibble up to now? If he has then it may not be the kibble. I know that my dogs only need a little bit of snacks to make them not eat their kibble. Has your mom been feeding him on the days he won't eat his kibble at night? Also, this heat has made mine eat less. Hope this helps.
> Carole


Yup, until now he kibble has been the same, except for the transition from puppy to adult. She feeds him either at breakfast or at dinner time, whichever time she happens to have him that. In that case, we don't expect him to eat more (kibble) that night.

It's true about the heat, it's pretty darn hot these days...

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

If Sissy doesn't eat her kibble that day I throw it out and give her fresh. I think it gets stale. My mom and dad kept piling up the food in a bowl for their dog and she refused to eat it and they looked and it had mold underneath the pile...yuck. They started refreshing daily and everything was fine.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a book called, "The Havanese" by Diane Klumb, which is very good. She has a section on Havanese being picky eaters. It's so funny that I could hardly read it out loud to my husband because I was laughing so much. After reading that book, I've become comfortable with Bella's eating habits.

Speaking of food--after reading all the threads on brands of food, I decided to get a different brand and switch off or blend the two foods to prevent allergies. Maybe this will keep her more interested in eating. Does that sound wise?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the heat does stifle their appetite a bit.

I've found, through ALL my catering to Gucci's pickiness, which I do.. lol, that she will eat when she is hungry, and some days..she's just not hungry!

But I DO get very concerned if she decreases her water intake, that is more crucial...especially in this heat.

K.


----------



## marisoma (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think dogs (like children) will starve themselves. They'll eat if they are hungry and food is available. But I can relate to your predicament as I am going through it with my guy. It's been a struggle for me but I am slowly accepting that Giotto will eat when he feels like it and my only job is to offer him the food. The rest is up to him. I was really stressing over this dog eating and worrying about him being hungry and starving, to the point that I was catering to him and cooking him meals to get him to eat. I can't do that anymore. I don't have the time and it wasn't helping. Now he gets his food in the morning and at night and if he eats it, great, if not, well, that's okay too. 

If he is eating nothing for more than a couple of days I would call the vet, but according to my vet dogs can (and often do) go a day or sometimes two without eating anything or much at all. IA that I would just make sure he is drinking. As long as he is doing that, I would relax about the food. He'll eat when he is hungry enough.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Exactly what I found out. Each day I put a day's amount of fresh kibble on their dish and usually by the next day it is gone. 
Carole


----------

